# Turner Flux 2010_Que amortiguador escoger? Tuneado?



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y he leido mucho sobre Turner, Ibis, Santa Cruz, Ventana, etc, etc.
Me ofrecen cuadro Turner Flux 2010 practicamente nuevo pero sin amortiguador. Buscando informacion llegué a la conclusión que un "Gran Cuadro" aunque algo pesado comparandolo con Carbono. 
He buscado informacion sobre amortiguadores y la verdad esta información es escasa y muy confusa En Turner me indican que el tarado del amortiguador es Low tanto en compresion como en rebote, hasta aqui fenomenal, ya sé lo que tengo que buscar, pero hurgando algo mas, hay quien dice que estos tarados con esta suspension para 85 kg (los mios) son muy blandos y que muy posiblemente Turner tenga tarados especificos que Fox fabrica exclusivamente para Turner, por lo que me aconsejan dirigirme a una casa como Push Industries y comprar amortiguador con tarado de fabrica especifico para Turner y peso del ciclista. 
Otros opinan que la calidad/precio de Rock Shox Monarch es excelente en relacion al RP23, gravado por su precio. Cual es el mas apropiado de los dos?
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y opiniones.

PD. Perdonad el ladrillo, aún así he dejado cosas importantes sin comentar, jajajajajaja..


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

primero que nada en donde vives???? cuanto te piden por el cuadro??? solo ten en cuenta que si compras el cuadro sin la suspension al momento de tu adquirir un shock no importa que marca sea tienes que asegurarte que venga con los bujes especificos para ese cuadro, de lo contrario ahi ya tienes un problema


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola, vivo en España, me piden unos 1200 $. Gracias por la información, no sabia que los shock tienen que venir con bujes especificos para el cuadro, efectivamente otro problema. Estos bujes son faciles de conseguir?.
Gracias.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Puedes ponerle unos de aguja, funcionan de pelos.

Yo le puse unos de estos y no me han dado nada de lata:

RWC SHOCK EYE NEEDLE BEARING KITS


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Gracias rzozaya, un problema menos, ahora sé adonde dirigirme.
Respecto al tuneo del amortiguador, ¿sabes si la Flux, lleva tuneo especial? o puede valer cualquier amortiguador, ejemplo, fox rp23 compresion y rebote Low, como indican en Turner?
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y he leido mucho sobre Turner, Ibis, Santa Cruz, Ventana, etc, etc.
> Me ofrecen cuadro Turner Flux 2010 practicamente nuevo pero sin amortiguador............
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Estimado The Last Biker,

En principio agradecerte tu amplia y concreta respuesta. Decirte que antes de postear he leido sobre la Turner Flux y tus opiniones y las de otros foreros me han ido llevando a pensar que es la cleta que necesito y ahora he encontrado el cuadro color raw, no ha sido utilizado, solamente expuesto y lo venden por 900 euros + - 1200 $.

Referente al amortiguador venden en ebay un rp23 año 2010, tarados compresion y rebote Low parece que esta en buen uso, y despues de leerte tengo claro que es el amortiguador ideal, uno nuevo del 2012 cuesta 450 eur y para mi bolsillo es demasiado, no obstante agradeceria tu opinión respecto a este ultimo del 2012 y si merece la pena rascarse el fondo del bolsillo y comprarlo nuevo. (Gracias a ti me ahorro el Push, 185$).

Me quedan muchas incognitas y muchas preguntas al respecto, pero como es inherente al ser humano el plantearse dudas, dormiré con ellas para apaciguarlas. Si me gustaria comentar la principal de ellas, en tu post sobre cuadros de fibra de carbono o de aluminio?( muy buena idea), escribias y te cito literalmente.

" Yo mismo hasta hace unos cuatro años , no pensaba comprar una bici con cuadro de f.de
c. , actualmente no solo he cambiado de parecer sino que difícilmente me volvería a comprar una bici con cuadro de aluminio"
Mi gran duda es comprar la Flux de aluminio o la Santa Cruz XC Carbono, otro cuadro que me gusta enormemente. El motivo que me hace dudar es el peso aprox. 700/800 gramos a favor de la Santa, y la comodidead del carbono. Estoy convencido de que ambas son grandes cletas, y aqui en España no hay forma de probarlas y tenemos que comprar un poco a ciegas. Gracias que hay magnificos foros como este que nos ayudan.
No compito, pero me gusta rodar rapido y los findes hacemos salidas de 80/100 Km, buenas pistas mayormente pero tambien las hay en muy mal estado y muy rotas. Como los años no pasan sin dejar huella, a veces pienso si esos gramos no me ayudarán a pedalear con menos esfuerzo y por lo tanto con mejor desarrollo, otras veces pienso que el peso no significa tanto en relación al esfuerzo y el precio si es muy superior aprox. 2.200 euros el cuadro de la Santa. ¿No habria una forma de cuantificar el tiempo ganado rodando con una u otra?

Agradezco de antemano tu opinión al respecto y también todas las de los demás foreros ya que hay en este foro gente con mucho conocimiento y sabiduría.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Estimado The Last Biker,
> 
> En principio agradecerte tu amplia y concreta respuesta. Decirte que antes de postear he leido sobre la Turner Flux y tus opiniones y las de otros foreros me han ido llevando a pensar que es la cleta que necesito y ahora he encontrado el cuadro color raw, no ha sido utilizado, solamente expuesto y lo venden por 900 euros + - 1200 $.
> 
> ...


Por que no un monarch tuneado por Push?

Push Industries - RockShox Monarch RT/RT-AM

No se si este para el tamaño de la flux, pero vale la pena revisar esto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Estimado The Last Biker,
> 
> En principio agradecerte tu amplia y concreta respuesta. Decirte que antes de postear he leido sobre la Turner Flux y tus opiniones y las de otros foreros me han ido llevando a pensar que es la cleta que necesito y ahora he encontrado el cuadro color raw, no ha sido utilizado, solamente expuesto y lo venden por 900 euros + - 1200 $.
> 
> ...


*Saludos
the last biker

*


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Puedes ponerle unos de aguja, funcionan de pelos.
> 
> Yo le puse unos de estos y no me han dado nada de lata:
> 
> RWC SHOCK EYE NEEDLE BEARING KITS


Hola, he encontrado estos: Amachete Components 
No son tan bonitos como los tuyos, pero me han dicho que funcionan muy bien.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Por que no un monarch tuneado por Push?
> 
> Push Industries - RockShox Monarch RT/RT-AM
> 
> No se si este para el tamaño de la flux, pero vale la pena revisar esto.


Pushindustries, creo que solo vende a eeuu y canada, he probado y no me deja comprar nada. En U.K. esta RockShox - TF Tuned Shox 
me han dicho que son los mismos pero en Europa. 
Solo tienen los Fox y podría ser que los nuevos Rock Shox 2012 estuviesen en camino, pero ahora no tienen.
Veré como se desarrolla la subasta en ebay y decidire según precios.
Gracias por tu colaboración.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> *Saludos
> the last biker
> 
> *


Con aportaciones como esta, clara, con desarrollo de conocimientos técnicos y sobre todo con extraordinario juicio, me voy a negociar la Turner Flux y ya he pujado por el rp23 del 2010 tarado L. El color raw es el que mejor oferta tiene, no podré escojer, jajajajajaja, pero me gusta y más si es como el tuyo estimado Luis. ¿La cera hay que darla antes de usarlo?.

Aprovecho para agradecerte encarecidamente todas tus aportaciones que han sido para mi una ayuda extraordinaria.

Por el momento mantendré todos los componentes que pueda de mi bici actual, Shimano en su mayoria y horquilla manitou R seven, pero se que necesitaré lo siguiente:

-Tija de sillin
-Desviador delantero
-Bielas.

Puesto que soy casi peso pesado, 85 kg. que componentes me aconsejais, respecto al desviador ya conozco el asunto técnico de serrar una patilla del mismo, ¿que desviador es el mas aconsejable para este Flux? no puede ser Sram X-9 ya que mis manetas de cambio son Shimano xtr.

Que tija de sillin iria bien? Una ligera, resistente y economica?

Necesito bielas nuevas, tengo cambio trasero y manetas Shimano xtr 9 vel., ¿merece el esfuerzo economico comprar las xtr o me quedo con las xt 2012?. Mejor la 3x9 o 3x10 ¿esta última es compatible con cambio de 9 vel?. ¿Me aconsejáis alguna otra marca con mejor relación calidad/precio?

Bueno me ha salido otro ladrillo, ya disculparéis. Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Con aportaciones como esta, clara, con desarrollo de conocimientos técnicos y sobre todo con extraordinario juicio, me voy a negociar la Turner Flux y ya he pujado por el rp23 del 2010 tarado L. El color raw es el que mejor oferta tiene, no podré escojer, jajajajajaja, pero me gusta y más si es como el tuyo estimado Luis. ¿La cera hay que darla antes de usarlo?.
> 
> Aprovecho para agradecerte encarecidamente todas tus aportaciones que han sido para mi una ayuda extraordinaria.
> 
> ...


El raw se debe ver muy bien ya armada la bici. Felicidades.

No creo que necesites XTR en vielas (entendiendo que necesitar es diferente de querer, y si tu cartera lo soporta, pues ya estas), las XT son super buenas, u otra opción son las SLX, que son mas baratas y muy poca diferencia de peso, creo (no he medido, a la mejor me equivoco).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Con aportaciones como esta, clara, con desarrollo de conocimientos técnicos y sobre todo con extraordinario juicio, me voy a negociar la Turner Flux y ya he pujado por el rp23 del 2010 tarado L. El color raw es el que mejor oferta tiene, no podré escojer, jajajajajaja, pero me gusta y más si es como el tuyo estimado Luis. ¿La cera hay que darla antes de usarlo?.
> 
> Aprovecho para agradecerte encarecidamente todas tus aportaciones que han sido para mi una ayuda extraordinaria.
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlfonsoTe :

Tu pregunta todo lo que quieras , aún estamos muy lejos de batir el record que tenemos en éste foro de preguntas y respuestas , así que vamos contestando tus dudas :

Tija de sillín .- Para que cambiar lo que ya esta decidido por las mayorías , Thomson Elite y si le quieres bajar unos gramos y gastar un poco mas Thomson Master P., en 30.9 mm , te recomiendo compres la mas larga 410 mm. , las Turner Flux tienen el tubo del sillín algo corto de tal forma que mas vale tener la versión con el tubo largo.

Desviador .- Shimano . Necesitas forzosamente uno de cinturon (brida ) alto (high clamp ) , ahora , en Shimano solo necesitas hacer la adaptación del corte si el desviador es el de doble propósito o sea el que puede servir para tirar de arriba o de abajo , si tienes o puedes conseguir uno de los XT o XTR que solo tenían tirón para arriba no necesitas hacer ninguna adapatación.

Sram. el X-9 tambien tiene que ser el high clamp 34.9 / 9 speed funcionan muy bien los del 2010 a la fecha si el modelo es anterior no funcionaban bien , la ventaja de los productos Sram es que tienen la fecha de manufactura impresa, el Sram X-9 presenta desde mi punto de vista un problema al instalarlo , una vez que los has colocado en la posición correcta y alineado respecto a los platos del crank, al poner el cable , tensar y apretar el tornillo que presiona el cable ¡ NO HAY ESPACIO PARA MANIOBRAR LA LLAVE ALLEN !!! ya que la parte frontal /vertical del triángulo trasero no deja espacio para la llave , hay que buscarle un poco la forma de apretar ese tornillo , lo que yo hice fué utilizar la punta de una llave allen que ya se me había roto y la sujeté con unas pinzas de presión y así pude apretar del tornillo del cable .

Bielas .- Hablamos de sistemas de 9 pasos (27 velocidades ) me queda claro que con unas SLX está uno del otro lado , funcionan bien y son un poco mas económicas que las XT y mucho mas que las XTR , en mi Flux voy alternando unas XTR con 44/32/22 o bien con 44/36/24 para recorridos largos y sin grandes desniveles , también utilizo un crank XT con 44/32/22 , con cualquiera de los tres modelos te va bien , el asunto es que el XTR 970 de 9 pasos en varios lugares es mas costoso que el XTR 980 de 10 pasos.

Te adjunto unas fotos de mi bici para que mas o menos aprecies como se ve con ambos cranks y por ahí veas como se ve el asunto del desviador Sram X-9

saludos
the last biker


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola.

Preciosas esa Flux tlb, me gusta en todas sus versiones, que la disfrutes con mucha salud y pedales. Estoy deshojando la margarita y contando lo euros, creo que al final caerá.
Gracias por la información sobre los componentes.
Os mantendre informados.
Saludos.
Alfonso.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------....
> Te adjunto unas fotos de mi bici para que mas o menos aprecies como se ve con ambos cranks y por ahí veas como se ve el asunto del desviador Sram X-9
> 
> saludos
> the last biker


Sea lo que sea de cada quien, se ve muy bien la Flux... felicidades, hasta que subes unas fotos... bueno, creo que ya lo has hecho, pero en fin, están muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

hola 

Otra opción que tienes para amortiguador es el Bos Vip'R


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

20lt said:


> hola
> 
> Otra opción que tienes para amortiguador es el Bos Vip'R


Gracias 20lt, pero ya tengo un rp23. Aprovecho para plantearos otra cuestión, me ofrecen bielas con platos SLX 100 euros y XT por 150 euros, ¿que pensaís? ¿con cual os quedariais? ¿porqué?.

Saludos.

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> . Aprovecho para plantearos otra cuestión, me ofrecen bielas con platos SLX 100 euros y XT por 150 euros, ¿que pensaís? ¿con cual os quedariais? ¿porqué?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> AlfonsoTe.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlfonsoTe :

En lo personal a mi me gustan los tres cranks de Shimano incluyendo al XTR , me voy a referir únicamente a los tres modelos con el sistema de 9 pasos .

En el aspecto del desempeño hay una brecha entre el XTR y los otros dos que mencionas , realmente yo no encuentro ninguna diferencia y ventaja en el desempeño del crank XT contra el SLX para mi exactamente igual.

En el aspecto estético me gusta mas el SLX que el XT , me parece que sus lineas y colores lucen más , pero a final de cuentas la cuestión estética es un asunto personal .

La durabilidad en platos es igual sin embargo en las bielas si es mejor el acabado contra rayones y golpes en el SLX , dicho de otra forma el XT es mas vulnerable y se marca mas.

El bottom bracket es igual para los dos normalmente .

En el peso la diferencia es realmente mínima , el SLX pesa 894 gramos , el XT 864 y el XTR 796 , pesos que yo he sacado no de catálogo o los clásicos pesos falsos de las páginas de los productos.

El precio de ambos es muy bueno , el SLX por 100 euros no tiene comparación.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> AlfonsoTe :
> 
> ...


Hola TLB,

Más claro imposible, optaré por las SLX, más baratas e incluso en algunos aspectos mejores. Poderoso caballero es Don Dinero.

Saludos.

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Hola TLB,
> 
> Más claro imposible, optaré por las SLX, más baratas e incluso en algunos aspectos mejores. Poderoso caballero es Don Dinero.
> 
> ...


Creo que fue buena elección. Yo tengo unas SLX y son super sólidas y a un mejor precio que las XT.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Continuo buscando y comprando componentes para la Flux, le toca al manillar o manubrio busco uno de carbono y posiblemente un Easton o Ritchey, en el primero esta el ec70 con 68,5 cm y el ec90 con 63,5 cm, ahora llevo un on/off carbono 63,5 y voy comodo. Que longitud pensais que es mejor? Me aconsejais alguna otra marca o alguna otra longitud?
En la pagina de Turner y tambien en la de Santa Cruz los montajes son con manillares de 68,5. No son muy largos para rally-maraton?
Agradezco vuestras opiniones.
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola a todos,
> Continuo buscando y comprando componentes para la Flux, le toca al manillar o manubrio busco uno de carbono y posiblemente un Easton o Ritchey, en el primero esta el ec70 con 68,5 cm y el ec90 con 63,5 cm, ahora llevo un on/off carbono 63,5 y voy comodo. Que longitud pensais que es mejor? Me aconsejais alguna otra marca o alguna otra longitud?
> En la pagina de Turner y tambien en la de Santa Cruz los montajes son con manillares de 68,5. No son muy largos para rally-maraton?
> Agradezco vuestras opiniones.
> Saludos.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alfonso Te :

Yo te recomendaría que utilices el mismo que tienes en tu bici anterior y con la misma potencia antes de comprar .

El on/off de 63.5 me parece que te puede dar un buen nivel de control y comodidad , en realidad todo depende de tu ancho de hombros y de como te sientas cómodo , en las Flux a mi me han dado muy buenos resultados los manubrios entre 61 y 66 cm., con potencias de 90 o 100 mm.

Ahora hay una tendencia a usar potencias cortas con manubrios excesivamente anchos , en una Flux cualquier manubrio que rebase los 68.6 me parece que en lugar de mejorar el manejo lo empeora.

Difícilmente nuestar opinión será muy objetiva ya que el manubrio es algo realmente muy personal .

Ahora que si la recomendación es referente a las diferentes marcas entonces si hay para comentar , en fibra de carbono Easton , Race Face y Ritchey son mis preferidos y que nunca me han dado un solo problema , nada mas al instalarlos hay que tener cuidado con los aprietes tanto de la potencia como de los accesorios .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Alfonso Te :
> 
> ...


Hola the last biker y saludos a todos,

Sabias palabras, probaré con mi manillar y potencia, voy comodo con los 63,5 del on/off (quizás me he acostumbrado) me parece excesivo el easton 68,5 pero no queria quedarme corto, si cada vez de origen los montan mas largos, sera porque reunen mas ventajas que los estrechos, pero solo lo pienso, no he tenido ocasión de probarlos.

Dudaba entre el Easton EC70 Monkeylite Low Riser 68,5 precio 76 euros y el Easton EC 90 SL Low Riser 63,5 precio 99 euros, rebajados ambos un 30%.

La potencia es de 110 mm con 10º, otra duda ¿es mejor con 10º, 6º o 0º?, (elevada o no). No me gustan esas potencias demasiado cortas muy elevadas para rally-maraton, yo las veo mas en enduro o dh. Me gustan las syntace, thompson y easton ¿que opinaís?.

No acabo de ver la relación entre manillares y potencias y para que usos. Me explico, ahora llevo potencia de 110 mm 10º y manillar doble de elevación mediana-baja, si cambiase a manillar plano y potencia de 110 mm y 0º, modificaria la posición, pero ¿que favoreceria y a la vez donde perdería?

Otro ladrillo, gracias de antemano.

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Dudaba entre el Easton EC70 Monkeylite Low Riser 68,5 precio 76 euros y el Easton EC 90 SL Low Riser 63,5 precio 99 euros, rebajados ambos un 30%.
> 
> Me gustan las syntace, thompson y easton ¿que opinaís?.
> 
> ...


A reserva de ser corregido por los expertos, los manillares Easton son de los mas ligeros del mercado al tiempo que dan buena rigidez, no fallarías. Si vas por peso, checa el Extralite Ultrapush. Rigidez y desempeño, Syntace Vector Lowriser. Son similares al Monkeylite en ángulos.
De potencias, Syntace por peso, Thomson robustez. Yo pasé de Thomson a Syntace por peso y no noté diferencia en cuanto a desempeño.
Si cambias a manillar plano y potencia 0°, vas a cambiar a una posición más de ataque ó "racing" que sirve mucho para subir y planear, pero es más inestable ó nerviosa descendiendo. 
Entre más ancho el manillar más lenta la reacción, entre más corta la potencia, más "viva" la reacción y en base a eso se puede jugar con la maniobrabilidad de la bici.
En cuanto a los estándares de manillar, 
Handlebars standard
Yo sigo con 25.4 en mis 2 bicis aún antes de haber visto eso. 
Creo que el mejor consejo es el que te dió TLB, úsala con lo que traes en tu bici actual y ya después puedes buscar cambiar.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

> Yo sigo con 25.4 en mis 2 bicis aún antes de haber visto eso.


Esto confirma que, por lo menos algunas veces (aunque _sospechosistamente_ pudiera yo pensar que es la mayoría) de las que surgen nuevos estándares, son principalmente con el fin de que gastemos más dinero en "actualizarnos": 31.8, 2x9, 15QR, 29"...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo blatido, los fabricantes ya nos tomaron la medida :skep:
nada mas se la pasan ingeniandoselas para "inventar" productos que según ellos mejoran mágicamente el desempeño de las bicis.


Que piensan del nuevo estándar en rueda trasera de eje pasante de 142 mm que ya traen todas las bicis modelos 2012 (de uso trail en adelante) :nono:

Según ellos es para hacer mas rígida la parte trasera de las bicis, pero en mi caso yo NUNCA he percibido falta de rigidez en esta zona, como para cambiar toda la industria de fabricación de ruedas, rines y cuadros a un nuevo estándar :madmax:

Apenas hace unos meses gaste una fortuna en unas ruedas nuevas King, que yo pensé que me iban a durar para toda la vida . . . y 


ahora ya son obsoletas :madman::madman::madman:

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo blatido, los fabricantes ya nos tomaron la medida :skep:
> nada mas se la pasan ingeniandoselas para "inventar" productos que según ellos mejoran mágicamente el desempeño de las bicis.
> 
> Que piensan del nuevo estándar en rueda trasera de eje pasante de 142 mm que ya traen todas las bicis modelos 2012 (de uso trail en adelante) :nono:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Doctor :

Yo estoy de acuerdo en una parte , pero también hay que partir del hecho de que los cambios son para mejorar aunque en la mejora también esté presente un grado de costo , pero pues nada es de gratis en ésta vida ......

Algunos cambios que han surgido en las bicis de montaña a lo largo de los años en mi personal punto de vista han sido para una clara mejora en el desempeño de las bicis y en la mejora y seguridad en el manejo , repito , los avances tienen un costo y hay quien tiene para pagarlo y quien no , ahí si ni hablar .

Tampoco se trata de volver a entrar en el tan trillado y discutido tema de que " YO SOY FELIZ CON CUALQUIER BICI..."

Yo veo como gran avance :

Los frenos de disco.
Las ruedas tubeless y similares TL ready.
Los cuadros de fibra de carbono.
Los ejes integrados en las multiplicaciones.
Los sistemas de suspensión traseros .
Las mejoras en horquilla y amortiguadores.

Regresando al asunto del eje trasero 12 X 142 , seguramente si será un beneficio para los ciclistas de mayor peso, para las bicis enfocadas aun uso mas radical y utilizando solo la lógica debemos suponer que si debe ofrecer una mejor rigidez y desempeño en curvas , saltos y en momentos en que le exiges a la rueda trasera , es probable que el común denominador de ciclistas no lo notemos y entonces para que cambiar , pero a los ciclistas radicales seguramente les beneficia y lo notarán.

Ahora y hablando de la maza trasera en 12 x 142 , ya están disponibles en diferentes marcas como Mavic. Industry Nine y algunas otras los ejes y adaptadores intercambiables para volver la maza de 9 o 10 X 135 a 12 X 142 , los cual está a toda madre , ya que solo hay que tener una maza y nada más , aquí la onda es investigar antes de comprar:thumbsup::idea: , igualmente ya hay mazas delanteras y desde hace tiempo que pueden funcionar tanto con bloqueos de 9 mm como volverse QR 15 o eje de 20 mm.

Así que para que tanto brinco si no está temblando 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

El standard no es nuevo, ya tiene algunos años en uso

en este link pueden encontrar información sobre el standard 12x142 y un lista de algunas de las masas que existen en versión 12x142

Syntace


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola,

Parece que no estoy equivocado respecto a manillares easton y potencias syntace, thomson, easton. Aunque la oferta es buena, soy paciente, aunque no tanto como me gustaria, por lo que seguiré vuestras sugerencias (os quedo agradecido a todos) y primero probare mi manillar/potencia en la nueva Turner y ya consumiremos mas tarde, para esto, siempre hay tiempo.

Respecto a fabricantes y nuevos estandares, hay mejoras que saltan a la vista como ya ha explicado TLB, y aprovechando estas mejoras los fabricantes nos cuelan otras que lo parecen y no lo son, en su ayuda viene el marketing y nuestro subconciente, ya que este último siempre busca lo mejor para nosotros aunque sea mas caro. No os ha pasado que entre dos productos uno mas caro y mas actual que el otro, pero el otro, mucho mas económico hay en nosotros una dicotomia entre cual escoger, hasta que el sentido común logra imponerse, y escogemos el más caro.....jajajajajaja.
En el detalle de TLB, no he visto incluida la direccion sobredimensionada y tampoco los BB. ¿Que os parecen estos productos?.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola,
> 
> En el detalle de TLB, no he visto incluida la direccion sobredimensionada y tampoco los BB. ¿Que os parecen estos productos?.
> 
> Saludos.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlfonsoTe , en lo personal las direcciones 1.5 , tapered y combinaciones similares no me parece que aporten algo sustancialmente mejor , posiblemente en bicis de horquillas de mas de 160 mm y para uso radical seguramente si se notará una mejor rigidez y respuesta , pero yo soy xc y trail de tal forma que mis bicis tienen 120, 140 y 150 y para esos recorridos y 69 kilos de peso no creo necesitar mas .

Ahora mis dos próximas bicis ya vienen con headtube tapered y con horquilla tapered para variar , de tal forma que no habrá de otra que entrarle a las super direcciones ja ja ja

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> Esto confirma que, por lo menos algunas veces (aunque _sospechosistamente_ pudiera yo pensar que es la mayoría) de las que surgen nuevos estándares, son principalmente con el fin de que gastemos más dinero en "actualizarnos": 31.8, 2x9, 15QR, 29"...


Creo que igual que TLB, hay cambios o cosas nuevas que solo benefician a algunos ciclistas. Con mi ligerito cuerpecito, yo si noto como mejoras que las bicis sean mas rígida, aunque no le haga tanto al bruto de brincar y similares. Las ruedas con eje de 20 delanteros, que la bici sea mas rígida lateral, mejores ruedas, rotores mas grandes me ayudan mucho. Posiblemente para alguien que sea mas delgado, usando la bici igual que yo, no sienta tanto esas diferencias.

Otros avances mas que técnicos, creo que sí han sido por mercadotecnia, o quizás para evitar demandas, como el eje de 15. A mi punto de vista, no tienen ninguna ventaja sobre uno de 20, pero, como creo que ya lo habíamos discutido en este foro, no falta el cuate que vea unas llantas con eje de 20 que esten diseñadas para un uso trail y que diga, esas se las pongo a mi Demo y a brincar se ha dicho, se rompen las ruedas (junto con algunos huesos del dueño) y demandan al fabricante. Al sacar un estándar 'especial', evitas eso.

Yo creo que siempre es bueno sacar nuevas cosas, no siempre las mejoras son notorias, y a la mejor algunas regresar a una versión reloaded. Quizás la interface para headset de 1.5" no tuvo mucho impacto, pero salió la tapered, que para algunos riders puede ser notoria.

Creo que lo importante cuando compramos algo es no decir: 'sera esta la mejor parte para todos', sino pensar en 'será esta parte la que mas me conviene a mí'....


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Creo que lo importante cuando compramos algo es no decir: 'sera esta la mejor parte para todos', sino pensar en 'será esta parte la que mas me conviene a mí'....


Precisamente este es el punto, en llamar la atención sobre nuestros hábitos de consumo y educarnos mejor en dicha materia. En lo que al ciclismo se refiere, por supuesto que creo que las mejoras y las innovaciones tecnológicas son buenas, es solo que también hay que reflexionar que, antes que buscar el beneficio para el ciclista, las compañías buscan su beneficio económico propio. El desarrollo de tecnología es solo una herramienta de venta más. Que hay desarrollos que tienen claras ventajas, como por ejemplo las llantas sin cámara, o los cuadros de doble suspensión, o los frenos de disco hidráulico, ni discutirlo. Pero hay otros muchos de muy dudosas ventajas reales. Sin embargo, no nos detenemos a revisarlo y caemos redonditos y abrimos la cartera cuan rápidos somos con tal de tener lo último que supuestamente es "mejor".

Cada quien sabe cuánto se gasta y en qué se lo gasta, lo cual es muy válido, pero nada mal nos caería pensar un poquito más sobre lo que se compra antes de sacar los billetes y/ó firmar el voucher...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido said:


> es solo que también hay que reflexionar que, antes que buscar el beneficio para el ciclista, *las compañías buscan su beneficio económico propio.
> *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alfonsote:

Nada mas un detalle. Las potencias de 110 mm. ya están pasadas de moda.

En la actualidad las potencias que se usan son mas bien cortas de 60 a 90 mm.

Saludos


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Alfonsote:
> 
> Nada mas un detalle. Las potencias de 110 mm. ya están pasadas de moda.
> 
> ...


Hola DrF035,

Hasta ahora he llevado de 110 mm, y he ido bien, probaré con el nuevo cuadro como me indico TLB y después decidiré. 
Respecto a modas, quizas yo tambien este pasado, jajajajajaja.
Saludos.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola DrF035,
> 
> Hasta ahora he llevado de 110 mm, y he ido bien, probaré con el nuevo cuadro como me indico TLB y después decidiré.
> Respecto a modas, quizas yo tambien este pasado, jajajajajaja.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy bien AlfonsoTe , el largo de las potencias no es un asunto de modas (ni que fuera ropa....) el largo de las potencias es un asunto de desempeño, ergonomía (hombre-máquina -ambiente ), comodidad, manejo, seguridad,geometría( relación marco- manillar- angulos,-distancias ) y sentido común y una vez que se han cubierto las cuestiones anteriores pues entonces ya se puede hablar de diseño, vista , colores , materiales etc.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hostia Tío.

Mira Alfonsote, dejame explicarte algo, si vas a frecuentar este foro, primero debes asegurarte de conocer y aceptar las reglas.

Nuestra regla # 1:

"No importa como le des, sino como te VES"

Saludos


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Hostia Tío.
> 
> Mira Alfonsote, dejame explicarte algo, si vas a frecuentar este foro, primero debes asegurarte de conocer y aceptar las reglas.
> 
> ...


No entiendo nada!!!!!!!!!

Saludos

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> No entiendo nada!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> AlfonsoTe.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlfonsoTe :

Lo que el Dr FO35 quiso decir es una broma muy a la mexicana , básicamente es una expresión /explicación que hacemos los ciclistas en México y que significa que ;

No importa que tan buen ciclista sea uno o que tan bien de pedales , lo realmente importante es como se ve uno vestido de ciclista y como lucir la bici con buenos componentes .... ja ja ja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> AlfonsoTe :
> 
> ...


No es una expresión coloquial, es nuestro motto (exceptuando a 545 que el es del clan de los Ghetto Childs)


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No importa que tan buen ciclista sea uno o que tan bien de pedales , lo realmente importante es como se ve uno vestido de ciclista y como lucir la bici con buenos componentes .... ja ja ja
> 
> ...


Hola a todos,

Me parece un gran "motto", ahora he comprendido el "pasado de moda de la potencia de 110mm".

Curioso el asunto de las lenguas, hablando la misma y comprendiendo cosas distintas.

Por otra parte "aunque pasado de moda" yo me veo muy bien, pero que muy bien, jajajaja y la bici la voy a intentar lucir con los mejores componentes que pueda para que luzca aún mejor y hacer honor al "motto".

Saludos.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentado montar el cuadro de la Flux con los componentes de mi Mérida y.........problema, la pinza del freno trasero no conseguimos que ajuste. El montaje de la Flux parece que es post mount, la pinza de freno es Shimano xtr, del 2.009, IS, he mirado en el catalogo de shimano y no veo ningún adaptador para montar esta pinza. ¿Lo hay? ¿Tengo que comprar otra pinza? ¿Que pinza compro?

Gracias por colaborar.
Saludos.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy intentado montar el cuadro de la Flux con los componentes de mi Mérida y.........problema, la pinza del freno trasero no conseguimos que ajuste. El montaje de la Flux parece que es post mount, la pinza de freno es Shimano xtr, del 2.009, IS, he mirado en el catalogo de shimano y no veo ningún adaptador para montar esta pinza. ¿Lo hay? ¿Tengo que comprar otra pinza? ¿Que pinza compro?
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola AlfonsoTe :

Yo te recomiendo quedarte con la pinza Shimano XTR IS y mejor cambiar de cuadro  ja ja ja es broma, ya en serio :

A2Z Adapter I.S. to P.M. To Keep 160mm


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola,

Es el primer cuadro que monto y aunque he tenido que dedicarle atención e ir salvando los obstaculos que nunca pensé que existiesen tantos y tan diversos. Hay un grado de satisfacción no exento de cierto placer que me aníma a salvar estos pequeños contratiempos que gracias a todos vosotros y en especial a TLB, he podido ir solventando.
Espero que el adaptador sea el último antes de poder montar el marco, luego ya vendrá el cambio de componentes, pero tiempo al tiempo.

Saludos.

AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es el primer cuadro que monto y aunque he tenido que dedicarle atención e ir salvando los obstaculos que nunca *pensé que existiesen tantos y tan diversos. *
> Saludos.
> AlfonsoTe.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AlfonsoTe :

Y toma en cuenta que realmente el Turner Flux DW link 09 es un marco bastante convencional en lo referente a las especificaciones de los componentes , es decir comparado con algunos marcos de los ultimos tiempos el Flux realmente no tiene grandes problemas , en lo referente a las bases post mount para el caliper trasero la realidad es que el problema se presenta con los calipers IS , sin embargo ya son bastante raros los calipers traseros con montaje IS, la gran mayoría utiliza montaje post mount.

Dificultades van (vamos ) a tener los que cambien a un marco de última generación y quieran trasladar sus componentes de una bici de tan solo unos 3 o 4 años de antiguedad....nada mas de pensar en headtubes tapered, bottom brackets press fit, ejes traseros de 12 x 142, desviador direct mount , etc etc , buen dolorcito de cabeza.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola a todos,
Por fin he conseguido armar la Turner, ahí van un par de fotos, a ver que os parece. Estoy encantado, ha sido todo un acierto comprar este cuadro, es mucho mejor que el Merida Transmisión en todos los aspectos.

Gracias a todos por vuestra participación y opiniones y en especial a The Last Biker, por sus multiples y acertado consejos.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hola AlfonsoTe :
> 
> ...


El enredo/maraña de cables delantero es debido a que el freno trasero me lo han prestado y no queremos cortar el latiguillo.
No consigo adaptador para el freno trasero, (Xtr año 2009 IS) solicite "A2Z Adapter I.S. to P.M. To Keep 160mm" y me han enviado:
















Disculpad por la foto, pero no consigo voltearla.
Mi ayuda/montador me dice que este adaptador no vale que no es el correcto, no lo he abierto para poder devolverlo. ¿Que os parece?

Saludos.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Regrésalo a la tienda y que te manden el correcto , A2Z fabrica infinidad de adaptadores para calipers IS que se van a instalar en bases PM , simplemente diles que te manden el correcto.

Por otro lado , así dentro de la bolsa y simplemente viéndolo es difícil determinar si es el correcto o no , hay adaptadores que aparentemente no van a quedar bien y a la hora de instalar quedan perfectos.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

